# What Francis Chan Said at Desiring God



## Ivan (Oct 2, 2010)

Francis Chan: The Life of the Mind and the Peril of Pride - Desiring God


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 2, 2010)

Ivan,

Great to hear from you.

Please post more than a link, however. What was your opinion of his message?


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2010)

It was a emotional and convictional message. Probably not the cup of tea of many here. I like Chan. He is an open, honest preacher. He recently resigned his pastorate to pursue what God has for him next. It will be interesting to see what that is.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 3, 2010)

Ivan said:


> It was a emotional and convictional message. Probably not the cup of tea of many here. I like Chan. He is an open, honest preacher. He recently resigned his pastorate to pursue what God has for him next. It will be interesting to see what that is.


 
He just had a feeling he should do something else but doesn't know what it is yet. It doesn't sit right with me - surely you continue in what God has given you until He gives you something else!


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 3, 2010)

Chan is an enigma.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2010)

While I find his recent career decision odd, and I'm ambivalent towards his speaking style, a number of people attending the conference found his talk inspiring.

Also, it was hard for me to follow the talk because I had to leave the room fairly often in order to cough. Ivan, if you were sitting near the back, that horrible barking noise throughout every session was I!


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Oct 3, 2010)

I've never heard of Chan before, but I thought the message was excellent.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 3, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> While I find his recent career decision odd, and I'm ambivalent towards his speaking style, a number of people attending the conference found his talk inspiring.
> 
> Also, it was hard for me to follow the talk because I had to leave the room fairly often in order to cough. Ivan, if you were sitting near the back, that horrible barking noise throughout every session was I!



I heard you!

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




JonathanHunt said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > It was a emotional and convictional message. Probably not the cup of tea of many here. I like Chan. He is an open, honest preacher. He recently resigned his pastorate to pursue what God has for him next. It will be interesting to see what that is.
> ...



It's not that he isn't doing anything. He preachs at various events, like Desiring God. He teaches at a Bible college. He has gone to Africa to check up on a mission that his church is involved in. He's just not involved in the day-to-day ministry of his local church.


----------



## Montanablue (Oct 3, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Chan is an enigma.


 
Can you elaborate?


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm sorry Ivan! Please tell me you weren't sitting in the front.

I should have gone out more, but I wanted to sit with my husband and our friends. This is something we do together with them and I was so BUMMED that I got sick.


----------



## JM (Oct 3, 2010)

Dude, thanks for the heads up, that was awesome...

Thanks brother.

[kidding]


----------



## Ivan (Oct 4, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> I'm sorry Ivan! Please tell me you weren't sitting in the front.
> 
> I should have gone out more, but I wanted to sit with my husband and our friends. This is something we do together with them and I was so BUMMED that I got sick.




I sat in a number of places. Most of the time I was nearer the back.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Oct 4, 2010)

As a guest preacher, he once joked he wanted to come be a pastor at our church. 

(Could be our location. )


----------



## he beholds (Oct 4, 2010)

JM said:


> Dude, thanks for the heads up, that was awesome...
> 
> Thanks brother.
> 
> [kidding]


 
Can you, also, elaborate?

I like when he's talking about some of us who have a lot of knowledge but no love. I don't even have a lot of knowledge but I still would usually fall into that category--very convicting message!


> Some of you could be brilliant and worthless. You could be like a great basketball player that never misses a shot but always shoots at the other team’s basket. He’s a great shooter, but he’s killing the team.



And this:


> Some of you have been studying Christ for years. But does your life look anything like his? Can you say like Paul, “Imitate me as I imitate Christ?” Do you look like Jesus? Do you love like Jesus?


It's hard to believe that anyone could say this! But since Paul could, then we should also be able to.


----------



## Ivan (Oct 4, 2010)

JM said:


> Dude, thanks for the heads up, that was awesome...
> 
> Thanks brother.
> 
> [kidding]


 
You're welcome.

[kidding]


----------



## he beholds (Oct 4, 2010)

Ivan said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, thanks for the heads up, that was awesome...
> ...


 
what's the inside joke?


----------



## ac7k (Oct 4, 2010)

I am currently attending Sunday School using Chan's book and DVD. So far so good. He is passionate for Jesus.


----------



## ChariotsofFire (Oct 4, 2010)

wrong thread i'm guessing (see the dude thread)

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 AM ----------

in response to:

what's the inside joke?


----------



## Ivan (Oct 4, 2010)

he beholds said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > JM said:
> ...


 
There is no inside joke, Jessica.

[not kidding]


----------



## JonathanHunt (Oct 4, 2010)

I once saw a video of Francis Chan on a balance beam using it as an illustration of living a fruitless life. Pretty challenging it was, and very clever. I can't help but like the man.


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 4, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Chan is an enigma.
> ...


 
Oh, I like Chan. There is just something about him that I can't quite figure out that causes me to have little question marks every now and again. If I could define it, well then it really would not be an enigma.


----------



## nicnap (Oct 5, 2010)

This was the first time that I had listened to him (I vaguely know about him); it was an outstanding message.


----------



## Jared (Oct 5, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> Montanablue said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



I like Francis Chan. I was blown away by his book, "Crazy Love". But, I think I see some bad mysticism in him. Not to the point that it makes him a false prophet or anything like that, but just to the point that I do have some caution when I listen to him. I could be wrong though.


----------



## coramdeo (Oct 5, 2010)

I listened and I liked it. Very timely for me, my Bible Study Group and my church. I forwarded the link to many of my brothers and sisters...it is a message in due season.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Oct 5, 2010)

I think in this discussion Mark Driscoll identifies some areas of concern with respect to Francis Chan. Just a reminder that both Driscoll and Josh Harris are themselves various shades of charismatic (along with Chan) and so some of the things they say in this interview would not be according to the confessional standards of the board, but, I find it interesting that even they have identified some areas to watch with Chan.


----------

